# Siamese x 3 update family pics.



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Thought it was about time put on an update of my kitties (or Kelly will jusy give me grief).

The blue point girl is going to be my first breeding queen and me and my mentor (Ross @ Burnthwaites) have already decided on her first husband...and let me tell you...a very very exciting litter!

Hope you like the pics of me & my babies.x


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

May aswel stick the other 3 on I resized 13 haha.x


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

wow wat gorgeous cats...absolutelly stunning...i really like the ones wiv dark faces...beaaaautifull....also like the one wiv the cat leaning rite back on ur chest...and the one wiv ur son in wher there all on the chair huddled togetha lol....oh eff it..ther all good pics lol.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics and lovely looking cats


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wow wat gorgeous cats...absolutelly stunning...i really like the ones wiv dark faces...beaaaautifull....also like the one wiv the cat leaning rite back on ur chest...and the one wiv ur son in wher there all on the chair huddled togetha lol....oh eff it..ther all good pics lol.


LOL Thankyou -Only took them yesterday so really recent. Im such a proud mommy hehe. xxx


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Great pics and lovely looking cats


Thankyou englishrose - I only get to speak to crazy cat people like me on here so its nice to get compliments as people that usually pop round my house dont really appreciate cats like us looneys hehe


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww tracey i love your pics - u have beautiful girls there!!
Did you get one from Kel then? xx


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Awww tracey i love your pics - u have beautiful girls there!!
> Did you get one from Kel then? xx


Hi Saffron

All 3 of my siamese are from Burnthwaites - Kells OH is my mentor and he is fantastic. He gets evil looks off Kelly as he spends hours on the phone to me talking cathehe Sorry Kell


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Hi Saffron
> 
> All 3 of my siamese are from Burnthwaites - Kells OH is my mentor and he is fantastic. He gets evil looks off Kelly as he spends hours on the phone to me talking cathehe Sorry Kell


Thats alright love-if it was about you...well i'd say the breedings dodgy as hell so becareful


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Thats alright love-if it was about you...well i'd say the breedings dodgy as hell so becareful


Hmmmm...from what I hear you are pretty besotted yourself hehe....just admit it youre as cat crazily loopy as me and share your home with some mighty fine kittys! x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Welllll...yes this is sooo true and thankyou but i do know how many we have loveSo don't be thinking you can come kitty knappingI know your breedings dodgy but Ross's is even worse-he has the sarky gene amongst others and it's very dominantLol


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Welllll...yes this is sooo true and thankyou but i do know how many we have loveSo don't be thinking you can come kitty knappingI know your breedings dodgy but Ross's is even worse-he has the sarky gene amongst others and it's very dominantLol


Kelly you are so naughty!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Hi Saffron
> 
> All 3 of my siamese are from Burnthwaites - Kells OH is my mentor and he is fantastic. He gets evil looks off Kelly as he spends hours on the phone to me talking cathehe Sorry Kell


Thats excellent tracey - if i lived nearer to kel then i would have asked for one of her cats! Although as it turned out i travelled 4 hours to get mine anyway LOL

I know you have an excellent mentor there Tracey and u are very lucky!! Kel knows a thing or 2 as well as she has been very helpful to me


----------

